# Australian Saddleback Tumblers



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

These are 4 pair of my Australian Saddleback Tumblers that I use for raising my young Turbits......

regards Gordon Jones


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice birds . how do you keep there feet feathers so clean?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Jason, These foster birds are kept in individual cages and I keep a couple of inches of pine shavings on the floor.....

regards Gordon


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice and clean looking birds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice gordan , what style of perch do you find best for these ?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

dublin boy said:


> very nice gordan , what style of perch do you find best for these ?


Thanks dublin boy, I have 50 individual breeding compartments for all my breeding pairs and foster birds. None have any perchers, just an inch or two of pine shavings which I change once a month.

best regards
Gordon


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

nice and clean


----------



## Kevin Frank (Oct 11, 2012)

*Brisbane Tumbler Pigeon Fancier*

6 Belgold Close
Bracken Ridge
Brisbane QLD 4017
Phone: 07 3261 9082
Mobile: 0468 536 959
Email: [email protected] 

Hi Everyone,

My name is Kevin Frank (I am KEV to be quite FRANK) ha ha!
I’m 53yo pigeon fancier in search of a couple of breeding pairs of Tumblers for personal pleasure.
I will not be racing, showing etc. I do wish to breed directly & cross breed for colour as long as they keep Tumbler behaviours. I currently have 25 white homing pigeons (Breed unknown). 
All advice on breeding is gratefully sought after as well as birds available for sale in Brisbane.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Gordon, They are nice, One of the many breeds we do not have here. Could be created with what we have here, 10 years and a lot of $ spent on feed,

Are they purely show birds or do they tumble, Probably a silly question but thought I'd ask.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kevin Frank said:


> 6 Belgold Close
> Bracken Ridge
> Brisbane QLD 4017
> Phone: 07 3261 9082
> ...


Hi Frank, You could call Barry Ross Ph: 07 3358 3677 of the QUEENSLAND PIGEON FANCIERS SOCIETY, they hold their shows and meetings at the Caboolture Showgrounds. He should be able to put you in touch with some tumbler breeders that are close by.

best regards 
Gordon Jones


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Gordon, They are nice, One of the many breeds we do not have here. Could be created with what we have here, 10 years and a lot of $ spent on feed,
> 
> Are they purely show birds or do they tumble, Probably a silly question but thought I'd ask.


Hi Evan, I have let them out from time to time, but have never seen them tumble. Funny that you mention that they can be created, as only the shorter one (front middle) is a purebred AST, all the rest I bred down from a Reversewing Pouter and Old Dutch tumbler mating.....

many thanks Gordon


----------



## amaughlofts (Jan 9, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Gordon, They are nice, One of the many breeds we do not have here. Could be created with what we have here, 10 years and a lot of $ spent on feed,
> 
> Are they purely show birds or do they tumble, Probably a silly question but thought I'd ask.


was that a comment about the Aus saddle back bro?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah mate it was, Are you going to tell me that we have them in the North Island?

Gordon - Good job with them, Are you showing them yet or still some work to do?


----------



## amaughlofts (Jan 9, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Yeah mate it was, Are you going to tell me that we have them in the North Island?
> 
> Gordon - Good job with them, Are you showing them yet or still some work to do?


Funny you should say that. "YES" but your right they were believed to have died out in NZ. You won't believe this but a while back an elderly gent called up a northern pigeon and poultry club explaining that he'd just been diagnosed of cancer and had some pigeons he would like to drop off. A guy at the club said sure drop them off. One day the club guy comes home after work to find a few banana boxes on the doorstep. Expecting to find mutts he opens the box and almost falls over in disbelief "Australian Saddle Back Tumblers" for over thirty years the old timer had them locked in. The club guy quickly split the flock down the middle and sent half "this is good for you" to the top of the south island just encase anything should happen to the other half. At first they were worried the birds would have no vigour but they were wrong! they bred and raised youngsters well also all the birds were black and white but with time and effort some other colours have come through. Anyway as far as I know there is around five breeders with them in the country now so the breed is safe but still rare. Sorry I'm being a bit vague with the club & names but PM if you have any further interest and I can put you onto them. I was lucky enough to be offered some


----------

